# Gattuso il peggior allenatore degli ultimi 20 anni



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Aprile 2019)

Sono sicuro che questo sia l'allenatore più scarso e scadente degli ultimi 20 anni, in quasi 2 anni ha collezionato una serie di record negativi incredibili e non ricordo un gioco così inguardabile e vergognoso da quando seguo il Milan (circa 20 anni), Inzaghi era scarsissimo ma aveva una rosa decisamente inferiore di questa e Brocco Brocchi non lo conto perchè non è un allenatore, anche se contro la Juve in finale di Coppa Italia qualche tiro in porta l'ha fatto al contrario di Gattuso, oltre ad aver allenato (fortunatamente) solo per qualche manciata di partite.
Non ricordo una partita giocata bene, ogni volta una sofferenza assurda e in questo ultimo periodo abbiamo raggiunto un livello di bassezza indicibile.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Aprile 2019)

Il peggior allenatore di sempre, se era solo degli ultimi 20 andavamo in champion in scioltezza.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Aprile 2019)

Semplicemente non su puo parla di un allenatore.


Persona disgustosa che non voglio vedere mai piu in vita mia. Un verme.


----------



## Hellscream (24 Aprile 2019)

Se la gioca con Inzaghi, ma i livelli sono quelli.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Aprile 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Sono sicuro che questo sia l'allenatore più scarso e scadente degli ultimi 20 anni, in quasi 2 anni ha collezionato una serie di record negativi incredibili e non ricordo un gioco così inguardabile e vergognoso da quando seguo il Milan (circa 20 anni), Inzaghi era scarsissimo ma aveva una rosa decisamente inferiore di questa e Brocco Brocchi non lo conto perchè non è un allenatore, anche se contro la Juve in finale di Coppa Italia qualche tiro in porta l'ha fatto al contrario di Gattuso, oltre ad aver allenato (fortunatamente) solo per qualche manciata di partite.
> Non ricordo una partita giocata bene, ogni volta una sofferenza assurda e in questo ultimo periodo abbiamo raggiunto un livello di bassezza indicibile.



Io rimpiango Mihajlovic


----------



## Goro (24 Aprile 2019)

Sta scavalcando perfino Brocchi e Inzaghi nel fondo della classifica, e ce ne voleva per raggiungere questo record negativo


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Aprile 2019)

tifoso di tastiera ha scritto:


> semplicemente non su puo parla di un allenatore.
> 
> 
> Persona disgustosa che non voglio vedere mai piu in vita mia. Un verme.




Mi sta deludendo molto.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Aprile 2019)

Goro ha scritto:


> Sta scavalcando perfino Brocchi e Inzaghi nel fondo della classifica, e ce ne voleva per raggiungere questo record negativo



Brocchi almeno col Monza in finale di CI ci è arrivato.


----------



## Zenos (24 Aprile 2019)

Al pari di Inzaghi e Brocchi.


----------



## Lambro (24 Aprile 2019)

No peggio di Inzaghi non c'è NULLA.
Ma subito dopo , considerando Brocchi come nullo, c'è Gattuso.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Aprile 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Io rimpiango Mihajlovic



Col serbo staremmo al terzo posto a quest'ora.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (24 Aprile 2019)

Per me Inzaghi e Montella inarrivabili


----------



## Igniorante (24 Aprile 2019)

Grandissime colpe della società che non ha cacciato questo somaro.
Contenti loro di perdere un sacco di soldi, tra sponsor che staranno ben alla larga da una squadra così ridicola e probabilmente anche mancato ingresso in CL. 
Andava esonerato anche quando eravamo terzi, per quel che mi riguarda, visto il gioco osceno che ha sempre fatto vedere.


----------



## diavolo (24 Aprile 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Io rimpiango Mihajlovic



L'ho sempre detto,l'unico con le sembianze di un allenatore dal dopo Allegri.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Aprile 2019)

Il Milan di una volta ha scritto:


> Per me Inzaghi e Montella inarrivabili



Mio parere: Montella in confronto a Gattuso è Gesù, ha battuto la Juventus e ha vinto una Supercoppa sempre contro di loro, oltre ad essere arrivato sesto con Mati Fernandez, Sosa, Gustavo Gomez e Vangioni. 
Il Milan di Gattuso non arriverà neanche sesto, sono convinto.


----------



## hiei87 (24 Aprile 2019)

Pensavo che peggio di Inzaghi e Brocchi non potesse esserci nulla, ma mi sta facendo ricredere. Siamo su quei livelli. Incredibile come una società come il Milan in pochi anni abbia avuto "allenatori" del genere. Questo si è ritrovato in pochi mesi da arrivare ultimo in serie B alla panchina del Milan...


----------



## sipno (24 Aprile 2019)

Per me tra i professionisti non c'è ne nemmeno mezzo peggio di gattuso.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (24 Aprile 2019)

Inzaghi sembrava insuperabile, Gattuso ci è riuscito.
Pippo aveva veramente una rosa pessima coi Muntari, Essien, Honda, l’unico decente era Menez e i posti Champions erano solo 3.
Questo non ha nemmeno la scusa della rosa indecente, è abbondantemente al livello delle altre concorrenti se non superiore


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Aprile 2019)

pazzesco come riescano a farci rimpiangere sempre l'allenatore precedente. 

è un tunnel senza uscita. 

pure io tra gli ultimi allenatori visti rimpiango sinisa.


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Aprile 2019)

Semplicemente non è un allenatore


----------



## 7vinte (24 Aprile 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Mio parere: Montella in confronto a Gattuso è Gesù, ha battuto la Juventus e ha vinto una Supercoppa sempre contro di loro, oltre ad essere arrivato sesto con Mati Fernandez, Sosa, Gustavo Gomez e Vangioni.
> Il Milan di Gattuso non arriverà neanche sesto, sono convinto.



.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (24 Aprile 2019)

Normale , e' il peggior allenatore della serie A e B


----------



## David Drills (24 Aprile 2019)

Lasciamo perdere i risultati, io un gioco (???) così schifoso, sparagnino, speculativo, non l'ho mai visto in 37 anni di Milan.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Aprile 2019)

ha preso la scia a montella già da un po', se non lo ha già superato, lo sta per fare.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (24 Aprile 2019)

Il tanto criticato Montella è 10 volte meglio di Gattuso. Eh però rideva in conferenza.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Aprile 2019)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Inzaghi sembrava insuperabile, Gattuso ci è riuscito.
> Pippo aveva veramente una rosa pessima coi Muntari, Essien, Honda, l’unico decente era Menez e i posti Champions erano solo 3.
> Questo non ha nemmeno la scusa della rosa indecente, è abbondantemente al livello delle altre concorrenti se non superiore



Juve, Napoli, Inter e Roma hanno una rosa superiore. Detto questo, Gattuso è indecente e siamo quarti solo per demeriti altrui, per squadre che stanno underperformando.


----------



## 13-33 (25 Aprile 2019)

Inzaghi e inarrivabile !!!


----------



## showtaarabt (25 Aprile 2019)

13-33 ha scritto:


> Inzaghi e inarrivabile !!!



Stesso livello di Gattuso


----------



## wildfrank (25 Aprile 2019)

Non ricordo l'utente che ieri scriveva - a ragione, per me - che Gattuso, essendo un portaborracce, non poteva avere idee di buon calcio....ecco uno dei peccati capitali dei nostri ultimi anni: avere avuto in panchina gente con i piedi poco educati ( eufemismo ): la riprova è che uno degli ultimi Milan che si ricordano con piacere e nostalgia, è stato quello di Seedorf, uno di quelli che al pallone dava del tu. Io la penso così.


----------



## Albijol (25 Aprile 2019)

13-33 ha scritto:


> Inzaghi e inarrivabile !!!



Sinceramente? Gattuso con la rosa che si ritrovò Inzaghi lotterebbe per la salvezza...non ottenendola.


----------



## sipno (25 Aprile 2019)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Sinceramente? Gattuso con la rosa che si ritrovò Inzaghi lotterebbe per la salvezza...non ottenendola.



Almeno Inzaghi provava a vincere... in modo ignorante ma ci provava


----------



## Jino (25 Aprile 2019)

Inzaghi è il peggiore, credetemi. Lo ricordo al Milan, lo ricordo a Venezia, mamma mia un dramma. Da solo stava portando in B il Bologna, Sinisa sta facendo i salti mortali per riportare la squadra su in classifica. 

Gattuso comunque non scherza, si è mangiato fuori tutto, sopratutto dopo quella folle dichiarazione che a fine stagione parlerà.


----------



## folletto (25 Aprile 2019)

Che sia il numero uno o il tre della lista dei peggiori cambia poco però a sto punto bisognerebbe discutere sul perché la società non è intervenuta piuttosto che continuare a parlare di Gattuso


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (25 Aprile 2019)

Inzaghi è stato il peggiore per distacco.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Aprile 2019)

Il Milan di questi ultimi 3 mesi gioca perfino peggio di quello di Inzaghi con una rosa nettamente superiore.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Aprile 2019)

Come idee offensive, propositive e di qualità sicuramente è uno dei peggiori che abbia mai visto.
E' un catenacciaro di qualità.
Quando allenava il pisa mi giocavo under 2,5 in bolletta e lo prendevo sempre.


----------



## koti (25 Aprile 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Inzaghi è il peggiore, credetemi. Lo ricordo al Milan, lo ricordo a Venezia, mamma mia un dramma. Da solo stava portando in B il Bologna, Sinisa sta facendo i salti mortali per riportare la squadra su in classifica.
> 
> Gattuso comunque non scherza, si è mangiato fuori tutto, sopratutto dopo quella folle dichiarazione che a fine stagione parlerà.



Inzaghi in serie B ha fatto bene, lo stesso non lo si può dire di Gattuso.

Secondo me Gattuso con la rosa che aveva Pippo starebbe nella parte destra della classifica.


----------



## SoloMVB (25 Aprile 2019)

Gattuso deve fare come Ferrara e Costacurta quando hanno capito che la panca non era roba per loro,deve darsi all'opinionismo,purtroppo non sa parlare quindi neanche quello potrebbe fare.


----------



## PM3 (25 Aprile 2019)

Media punti in campionato. 
Sinisa: 1,53
Seedorf: 1,84
Inzaghi: 1,37
Allegri: 1,92 (l'anno dell'esonero 1,16)
Montella 1,60

Gattuso 1,73.

Sicuramente oggi la rosa è più forte rispetto all'ultimo anno di Allegri, di Inzaghi, Sinisa, Montella e Seedorf, ma ha fatto il suo lavoro da allenatore non all'altezza. 
Mi sembra ridicolo parlare del peggiore, o di incapace...
Il più bravo era stato Seedorf, ma visto come sta proseguendo si vede che veramente gli manca la voglia o altro…


----------



## ispanicojon7 (25 Aprile 2019)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Media punti in campionato.
> Sinisa: 1,53
> Seedorf: 1,84
> Inzaghi: 1,37
> ...




Ci vuole coraggio nel "difendere " ancora il guru in panchina..di ridicolo c'e' solo il milan allenato a gattuso.


----------



## pazzomania (25 Aprile 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Sono sicuro che questo sia l'allenatore più scarso e scadente degli ultimi 20 anni, in quasi 2 anni ha collezionato una serie di record negativi incredibili e non ricordo un gioco così inguardabile e vergognoso da quando seguo il Milan (circa 20 anni), Inzaghi era scarsissimo ma aveva una rosa decisamente inferiore di questa e Brocco Brocchi non lo conto perchè non è un allenatore, anche se contro la Juve in finale di Coppa Italia qualche tiro in porta l'ha fatto al contrario di Gattuso, oltre ad aver allenato (fortunatamente) solo per qualche manciata di partite.
> Non ricordo una partita giocata bene, ogni volta una sofferenza assurda e in questo ultimo periodo abbiamo raggiunto un livello di bassezza indicibile.



A me interessava molto questa Coppa Italia. Orrore uscire cosi.

Come detto prima della partita, non mi piaceva nulla delle scelte di Gattuso.

Purtroppo Suso (SUSO!!!!) è il giocatore più tecnico che abbiamo.

Negli scorsi anni ho visto Allegri e Mihiailovic (ora acclamato in altri topic) DISTRUTTI, allo stesso modo in cui (forse gli stessi?) distruggono ora Gattuso.

Bisogna sempre diffidare di chi ha soluzioni semplici a problemi complessi, sono il male della società.

Gattuso, deve andarsene, non ha il quid per allenare, se non avesse fatto il calciatore sarebbe stato uno scaricatore di porto, questa è la verità.

Prima, quando faceva scelte coerenti, lo rispettavo: ormai ha perso la bussola.

Ed è l' indice di essere inadatto al ruolo.
Sono coerente, ho sempre detto che un allenatore deve essere una persona tosta, intelligente e competente.

Tosta lo sembrava, ma era super-compensazione.

Intelligente, caro Rino... no no.

Competente, o lo è , o non lo sono Leonardo e Maldini. Spero lo sia.

Un direttore che non riconosce un incompetente sarebbe da buttare in discarica.


----------



## PM3 (25 Aprile 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Ci vuole coraggio nel "difendere " ancora il guru in panchina..di ridicolo c'e' solo il milan allenato a gattuso.



Ma chi lo difende? 
Sono dati.

Ho già scritto ieri che sarei favorevole ad un suo esonero. Ma voi state mistificando la realtà…


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> A me interessava molto questa Coppa Italia. Orrore uscire cosi.
> 
> Come detto prima della partita, non mi piaceva nulla delle scelte di Gattuso.
> 
> ...



Sta "scusa" della rosa ha stancato, il Chievo gioca meglio di noi in questi ultimi 3 mesi, infatti contro di loro non meritavamo di vincere.
In pratica in ogni partita giochiamo peggio di chi ci affronta, ricordo ancora contro il Sassuolo in cui non superammo la metà campo anche in superiorità numerica.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (25 Aprile 2019)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Ma chi lo difende?
> Sono dati.
> 
> Ho già scritto ieri che sarei favorevole ad un suo esonero. Ma voi state mistificando la realtà…



Ma i dati vanno contestualizzati , gattuso ha la rosa piu' forte da anni non puoi' paragonare la sua media punti con quella di inzaghi,sinisa, ecc, senza tener conto di questo piccolo fattore.
Curiosita' la media punti da te scritta riguarda tutte le partite o fa riferimento al solo campionato ?


----------



## pazzomania (25 Aprile 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Sta "scusa" della rosa ha stancato, il Chievo gioca meglio di noi in questi ultimi 3 mesi, infatti contro di loro non meritavamo di vincere.
> In pratica in ogni partita giochiamo peggio di chi ci affronta, ricordo ancora contro il Sassuolo in cui non superammo la metà campo anche in superiorità numerica.



Ma che c' entra paragonare una squadra retrocessa da 6 mesi al Milan che è momentaneamente quinto.

Suso è il nostro giocatore più tecnico, poco da discutere.

Bakayoko perde una palla ogni due minuti, e qui viene incensato di "*è un fenomeno"*.

Non capiamo più nulla di calciatori.

Più che aver scritto CHE GATTUSO NON E' ADATTO al mestiere non so che dirvi.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Aprile 2019)

Gattuso è uno dei tanti disastri Mirabelliani. Lo dico da quando è arrivato. Mancano proprio le basi per fare l'allenatore, a partire dalla genialità, adattabilità e intelligenza che un allenatore deve avere. E' un uomo di calcio, e basta, come tanti. Vivrà di luce riflessa grazie al Milan per qualche annetto poi finirà nella sua dimensione cioè la serie C, ma forse si dedicherà ad altro tipo fare il ristoratore, lo vedo molto meglio. Detto ciò, Rino giocatore rimarrà sempre nel mio cuore per quello che ha dato e lo ringrazio.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma che c' entra paragonare una squadra retrocessa da 6 mesi al Milan che è momentaneamente quinto.
> 
> Suso è il nostro giocatore più tecnico, poco da discutere.
> 
> ...



Hai detto che Suso è il giocatore più tecnico, quindi hai detto in maniera indiretta che la rosa non sia all'altezza. Io invece ribadisco che ogni volta che scendiamo in campo, i nostri avversari giocano costantemente meglio di noi.
Non è che forse continuiamo a sbagliare in questa maniera perchè i giocatori sono disposti in campo alla membro di cane e che ieri il nostro attaccante ha ricevuto UN SOLO PALLONE all'interno dell'area di rigore in 94 minuti?


----------



## pazzomania (25 Aprile 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Hai detto che Suso è il giocatore più tecnico, quindi hai detto in maniera indiretta che la rosa non sia all'altezza. Io invece ribadisco che ogni volta che scendiamo in campo, i nostri avversari giocano costantemente meglio di noi.
> Non è che forse continuiamo a sbagliare in questa maniera perchè i giocatori sono disposti in campo alla membro di cane e che ieri il nostro attaccante ha ricevuto UN SOLO PALLONE all'interno dell'area di rigore in 94 minuti?



Dai davvero, non c'ho voglia. Non serve che mi dici "sottintendi che la rosa non sia all' altezza"

Parliamo delle stesse cose da mesi:

- la rosa è da quarto posto, terzo al massimo.

- Gattuso non puo' fare questo lavoro.

E questa rosa non ho mai detto sia scarsa, ho sempre usato il termine *normale/buona.*

Non serve essere sempre estremisti, la rosa è NORMALE / BUONA.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Dai davvero, non c'ho voglia. Non serve che mi dici "sottintendi che la rosa non sia all' altezza"
> 
> Parliamo delle stesse cose da mesi:
> 
> ...



Ah ok allora ho frainteso io, pensavo che tu fossi uno di quelli che giustificano Gattuso in quanto la rosa non è all'altezza di Torino, Atalanta e Lazio.


----------



## PM3 (25 Aprile 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Ma i dati vanno contestualizzati , gattuso ha la rosa piu' forte da anni non puoi' paragonare la sua media punti con quella di inzaghi,sinisa, ecc
> Curiosita' la media punti da te scritta riguarda tutte le partite o fa riferimento al solo campionato ?



L'ho scritto, se leggevi il messaggio avevi già le risposte… 
Sono dati da contestualizzare, come già detto. 
Campionato, perché se no avrei dovuto abbassare la media di tutti quelli che hanno partecipato a competizioni europee… 
Non sarebbe stato un giusto metro di paragone. Non mi sembrava giusto soprattutto per Seedorf, che ha dovuto affrontare l'Atletico. 
Ma poi scusa in un topic in cui definite Gattuso il peggior allenatore della storia del Milan, porto i dati, e mi viene a dire che non si possono paragonare le rose e la media punti?
Ma allora su cosa vi basate? 
Perché non hai detto a prescindere che non si possono paragonare perché hanno tutti avuto rose differenti? (nonostante un paragone con Montella si possa fare…)


----------



## ispanicojon7 (25 Aprile 2019)

PM3 ha scritto:


> L'ho scritto, se leggevi il messaggio avevi già le risposte…
> Sono dati da contestualizzare, come già detto.
> Campionato, perché se no avrei dovuto abbassare la media di tutti quelli che hanno partecipato a competizioni europee…
> Non sarebbe stato un giusto metro di paragone. Non mi sembrava giusto soprattutto per Seedorf, che ha dovuto affrontare l'Atletico.
> ...



Saresti cosi gentile nel fare una media punti su tutte la partite coppe comprese .., sarei curioso di vedere il risultato .


----------



## sunburn (25 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Dai davvero, non c'ho voglia. Non serve che mi dici "sottintendi che la rosa non sia all' altezza"
> 
> Parliamo delle stesse cose da mesi:
> 
> ...


Ti leggo da un po' e, se ho capito bene la tua "filosofia" di calcio, credo che tu dica normale/buona solo per paura di beccarti del "Gattusiano"... 
La rosa è MEDIOCRE tecnicamente e COSTRUITA male. Per dire, è meglio un esterno tecnicamente meno dotato di Suso ma che abbia le caratteristiche di un esterno. Stesso discorso per Calhanoglu e altri. E' una questione di caratteristiche adatte al ruolo. Il nostro problema è che, ad esempio, Suso e Calha li abbiamo provati anche in altri ruoli e hanno fatto anche peggio. Quindi si tratta di due giocatori che fanno meno peggio da esterni e lì vengono schierati.
Io ricordo benissimo che le stesse persone che oggi pretendono chissà quali risultati hanno sempre parlato di "macerie di Galliani" e "disastri di Mirabelli". La nostra squadra attuale è data dalla somma: "macerie di Galliani"+ "disastri di Mirabelli" + Baka, Paquetà, Piatek, Laxalt, Castillejo e Caldara. Considerando che gli ultimi tre possiamo tranquillamente definirli "disastri di Leonardo", davvero ci si aspettava che Baka,Paquetà e Piatek potessero stravolgere la squadra? Questa rosa vale più dei 63-65 punti che faremo a fine stagione? Io mi sento di escluderlo al di là di ogni ragionevole dubbio.

Non lo dico per difendere Gattuso(ho già detto che non può più stare sulla nostra panchina), ma lo dico per mettere in guardia i miei fratelli di tifo sul futuro: se non si inteviene pesantemente sulla rosa, non aspettatevi chissà cosa, perché l'anno prossimo sarà uguale a quest'anno anche con il nuovo allenatore.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Aprile 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ti leggo da un po' e, se ho capito bene la tua "filosofia" di calcio, credo che tu dica normale/buona solo per paura di beccarti del "Gattusiano"...
> La rosa è MEDIOCRE tecnicamente e COSTRUITA male. Per dire, è meglio un esterno tecnicamente meno dotato di Suso ma che abbia le caratteristiche di un esterno. Stesso discorso per Calhanoglu e tanti altri.
> Io ricordo benissimo che le stesse persone che oggi pretendono chissà quali risultati hanno sempre parlato di "macerie di Galliani" e "disastri di Mirabelli". La nostra squadra attuale è data dalla somma: "macerie di Galliani"+ "disastri di Mirabelli" + Baka, Paquetà, Piatek, Laxalt, Castillejo e Caldara. Considerando che gli ultimi tre possiamo tranquillamente definirli "disastri di Leonardo", davvero ci si aspettava che Baka,Paquetà e Piatek potessero stravolgere la squadra? Questa rosa vale più dei 63-65 punti che faremo a fine stagione? Io mi sento di escluderlo al di là di ogni ragionevole dubbio.
> 
> Non lo dico per difendere Gattuso(ho già detto che non può più stare sulla nostra panchina), ma lo dico per mettere in guardia i miei fratelli di tifo sul futuro: se non si inteviene pesantemente sulla rosa, non aspettatevi chissà cosa, perché l'anno prossimo sarà uguale a quest'anno anche con il nuovo allenatore.




Uguale no, gioco nettamente migliore e almeno 6 punti in più, quello sì. Gattuso fa rendere questa squadra scarsa meno di quello che potrebbe, è lì la sua grave incapacità e il motivo per il quale DEVE essere buttato fuori.

Nessuna giustificazione per la capra in panchina, ma come dici tu non illudiamoci di avere chissà quale rosa.


----------



## pazzomania (25 Aprile 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ti leggo da un po' e, se ho capito bene la tua "filosofia" di calcio, credo che tu dica normale/buona solo per paura di beccarti del "Gattusiano"...
> La rosa è MEDIOCRE tecnicamente e COSTRUITA male. Per dire, è meglio un esterno tecnicamente meno dotato di Suso ma che abbia le caratteristiche di un esterno. Stesso discorso per Calhanoglu e altri. E' una questione di caratteristiche adatte al ruolo. Il nostro problema è che, ad esempio, Suso e Calha li abbiamo provati anche in altri ruoli e hanno fatto anche peggio. Quindi si tratta di due giocatori che fanno meno peggio da esterni e lì vengono schierati.
> Io ricordo benissimo che le stesse persone che oggi pretendono chissà quali risultati hanno sempre parlato di "macerie di Galliani" e "disastri di Mirabelli". La nostra squadra attuale è data dalla somma: "macerie di Galliani"+ "disastri di Mirabelli" + Baka, Paquetà, Piatek, Laxalt, Castillejo e Caldara. Considerando che gli ultimi tre possiamo tranquillamente definirli "disastri di Leonardo", davvero ci si aspettava che Baka,Paquetà e Piatek potessero stravolgere la squadra? Questa rosa vale più dei 63-65 punti che faremo a fine stagione? Io mi sento di escluderlo al di là di ogni ragionevole dubbio.
> 
> Non lo dico per difendere Gattuso(ho già detto che non può più stare sulla nostra panchina), ma lo dico per mettere in guardia i miei fratelli di tifo sul futuro: se non si inteviene pesantemente sulla rosa, non aspettatevi chissà cosa, perché l'anno prossimo sarà uguale a quest'anno anche con il nuovo allenatore.



No, a parte magari qualche momento di sconforto ho sempre scritto che siamo nella posizione in cui credevo fossimo ad inizio campionato.

Giustamente non puoi ricordarti esattamente cosa scrive ogni utente asd , ma basta che cerchi e vedrai. 
Come ben dici tocca essere specifici ogni volta ANCHE per non prendersi del Gattusiano (e non lo faccio perchè mi senta toccato dal termine, ma perchè poi se rispondessi come vorrei, mi bannerebbero, quindi preferisco evitare proprio).

Come appunto scrivo, la rosa non è mediocre, altrimenti con la combo allenatore + rosa mediocre, saremmo dal decimo posto in giù.

Costruita malissimo, e tecnicamente non eccelsa, ma più che altro abbiamo zero APICI.

Mi spiego: a calcio chi vince solitamente? chi ha più giocatori in grado di fare la differenza, più ne hai e più partite vinci, perchè se una volta un giocatore è fuori forma, ci pensa l' altro ad inventarsi qualcosa ecc ecc... è logica.

Detto questo, nemmeno do tutta la colpa a Gattuso: è molto internettiano credere che basti cambiare allenatore per cambiare tutto, alla tastiera tutti professori, ma come ben scritto sopra, credere che esista una soluzione semplice ad un problema complesso (in ogni ambito, anche extra calcio).... nulla, passo oltre, non merita risposta.

Questo è un Milan in cui nutro molte speranze, sono ragazzini quasi tutti, che spero diventino UOMINI dal prossimo anno (l' età è quella giusta), bastano 2/3 giocatori di grandissima tecnica e qualità per svoltare secondo me.

Di Gattuso mi ha molto deluso l' essere cosi suscettibile alle interferenze esterne, è stato un errore madornale secondo me.

Non doveva farlo ed andare per la sua strada, che stava funzionando (miracolosamente o no). 

Retrocedere, è stato un errore da principiante.

Ieri prima della partita, l' avevo scritto che era una follia cambiare modulo e non mettere Paquetà, e ieri è finita come è finita.

Sembra quasi abbia stravolto tutto per mettere Caldara e abbia voluto sottolinearlo, cosi non mi piace.

Se lo ha fatto apposta, è un debole e rancoroso. Se non l' ha fatto apposta è davvero stupido, e le persone stupide non sono adatte a ricoprire un qualunque ruolo di responsabilità in nessun ambito.

Per concludere, non ho mica gettato la spugna sulla stagione, con Paquetà cambierà tutto in positivo da qui al termine della stagione.

Quando hai zero tecnica a centrocampo, anche un giocatore non ancora formato come il nostro brasiliano può fare la differenza in modo netto.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (25 Aprile 2019)

koti ha scritto:


> Inzaghi in serie B ha fatto bene, lo stesso non lo si può dire di Gattuso.
> 
> Secondo me Gattuso con la rosa che aveva Pippo starebbe nella parte destra della classifica.



inzaghi in serie B ha fatto bene perchè la rosa del venezia era una super rosa per la categoria, gattuso al pisa a momenti pagava lui gli stipendi ai giocatori


----------



## sipno (25 Aprile 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> inzaghi in serie B ha fatto bene perchè la rosa del venezia era una super rosa per la categoria, gattuso al pisa a momenti pagava lui gli stipendi ai giocatori



E ci credo! Oggi è una pena essere allenati da lui! Higuain ha terminato la sua carriera, Piatek si avvicina al declino, Paquetà ha perso la gioia del calcio, Chal non sa più tirare una punizione o un calcio d'angolo, suso vede di più donnarumma che i portieri avversari.
Rodriguez non sa nemmeno che si prova passare la metà campo avversaria.

insomma per essere allenati da Gattuso devi vedere le tue prestazioni calare a dismisura.

Questo vedrai che dopo il milan, se non ha la fortuna di allegri, smetterà di allenare oppure bazzicherà tra la lega pro e la bassa B.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (25 Aprile 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> E ci credo! Oggi è una pena essere allenati da lui! Higuain ha terminato la sua carriera, Piatek si avvicina al declino, Paquetà ha perso la gioia del calcio, Chal non sa più tirare una punizione o un calcio d'angolo, suso vede di più donnarumma che i portieri avversari.
> Rodriguez non sa nemmeno che si prova passare la metà campo avversaria.
> 
> insomma per essere allenati da Gattuso devi vedere le tue prestazioni calare a dismisura.
> ...



l'ultima volta che ho letto una profezia del genere era nel topic di allegri e poi il buon acciuga ha disputato due finali di champion facendo meglio di andonio conde


----------



## dottor Totem (25 Aprile 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Sono sicuro che questo sia l'allenatore più scarso e scadente degli ultimi 20 anni, in quasi 2 anni ha collezionato una serie di record negativi incredibili e non ricordo un gioco così inguardabile e vergognoso da quando seguo il Milan (circa 20 anni), Inzaghi era scarsissimo ma aveva una rosa decisamente inferiore di questa e Brocco Brocchi non lo conto perchè non è un allenatore, anche se contro la Juve in finale di Coppa Italia qualche tiro in porta l'ha fatto al contrario di Gattuso, oltre ad aver allenato (fortunatamente) solo per qualche manciata di partite.
> Non ricordo una partita giocata bene, ogni volta una sofferenza assurda e in questo ultimo periodo abbiamo raggiunto un livello di bassezza indicibile.



Se dopo Allegri, Seedorf, Inzaghi, Mihailovic, Brocchi, Montella niente è cambiato bisogna fare considerazioni un pochino più ampie che definire l'ennesimo allenatore incapace. 

Finora la società ha confermato Gattuso, non si è mai esposta per i gravi errori arbitrali che qualche volta hanno condizionato le nostre partite, sul mercato è tutto opinabile perciò sorvolo e a parte qualche muso lungo in primo piano alla tv non ho mai sentito parlare Maldini o Leonardo di cose più pratiche che di ambizioni o velleità personali. 

Di certo ci sono una serie di costanti da anni a questa parte che non si identificano in una sola persona e anche se ha una grande responsabilità (gli errori nelle ultime partite sono grossolani) gli insulti personali non censurati sono ignobili.


----------



## Pampu7 (25 Aprile 2019)

Assolutamente si, aveva ed ha a disposizione una rosa migliore rispetto agli altri


----------



## sipno (25 Aprile 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> l'ultima volta che ho letto una profezia del genere era nel topic di allegri e poi il buon acciuga ha disputato due finali di champion facendo meglio di andonio conde



Meglio di Conte? Mah...
Le finali sono arrivate con suicidi di massa un poì come il nostro attuale quarto posto.
Ma la sua è sempre stata una Juve brutta e che rendeva meno di quanto potesse realmente rendere... Basti vedere come è uscita.

Ma Acciughina ha sempre avuto una cosa fenomenale, la sua fortuna. Penso che un allenatore così fortunato non sia mai esistito.
Al Milan ha campato di rendita e di scelte azzeccate causate dalla buona sorte, come infortuni ed espulsioni che lo hanno costretto all'utilizzo di giocatori poi rivelatisi fondamentali.. Boateng? Elshaarawy l'anno dei suoi 16 gol? E così via.

Pure la juve... L'anno prima ci avrebbe dovuto salutare per la Roma, ma galliani bloccò tutto (maledetto).
Se finiva alla roma, oggi lo avremmo sentito a Sky a commentare le partite in attesa di lavoro... Ma no... La buonasorte lo ha portato ad allenare una squadra che non ha bisogno di un allenatore.

Dopotutto Agnelli non lo cambia, perchè un aziendalista così, che va benissimo ai giocatori difficilmente lo troverà... Infatti la juve è autogestita dai giocatori...


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Aprile 2019)

Tanto se non miglioriamo DRASTICAMENTE la rosa facendo fuori tutti i mezzi giocatori e costruendo una squadra con coerenza e completa, siamo destinati ad aggiornare ogni anno questa discussione e questa classifica.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (25 Aprile 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Meglio di Conte? Mah...
> Le finali sono arrivate con suicidi di massa un poì come il nostro attuale quarto posto.
> Ma la sua è sempre stata una Juve brutta e che rendeva meno di quanto potesse realmente rendere... Basti vedere come è uscita.
> 
> ...



conte ha fatto due finali in tre anni? no ergo l'esperienza di allegri sulla panchina della juve ha avuto esiti migliori dell'esperienza di conte è un fatto, deal with it  se poi vuoi usare la fortuna per spiegare tutto fallo pure, ma uno che disputa due finali di coppa in tre anni qualche merito deve pure avercelo


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Tanto se non miglioriamo DRASTICAMENTE la rosa facendo fuori tutti i mezzi giocatori e costruendo una squadra con coerenza e completa, siamo destinati ad aggiornare ogni anno questa discussione e questa classifica.



Concordo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Aprile 2019)

Se al posto del *Raccomandato* ci fosse stato un pinco pallino qualsiasi proveniente da un'altra squadra, l'avrebbero già fatto fuori a Settembre/Ottobre.


----------



## pazzomania (25 Aprile 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> conte ha fatto due finali in tre anni? no ergo l'esperienza di allegri sulla panchina della juve ha avuto esiti migliori dell'esperienza di conte è un fatto, deal with it  se poi vuoi usare la fortuna per spiegare tutto fallo pure, ma uno che disputa due finali di coppa in tre anni qualche merito deve pure avercelo



Ovvio sia cosi.

Allegri comunque, per chi si ricorda, veniva devastato qui dentro se non di più, come Gattuso oggi.


----------



## Jino (25 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ovvio sia cosi.
> 
> Allegri comunque, per chi si ricorda, veniva devastato qui dentro se non di più, come Gattuso oggi.



Ecco, io ero uno di quelli che pensava Allegri fosse un cancro. Sono stato smentito dai fatti, perchè alla Juve ha fatto benissimo ed il Milan senza di lui anche peggio. E' per questo motivo che oggi Gattuso lo ritengo colpevole dei risultati, ma fino ad un certo punto, perchè nonostante un patrimonio speso sul mercato la rosa è limitata, incompleta e piena di giocatori sopravvalutati.


----------



## pazzomania (25 Aprile 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ecco, io ero uno di quelli che pensava Allegri fosse un cancro. Sono stato smentito dai fatti, perchè alla Juve ha fatto benissimo ed il Milan senza di lui anche peggio. E' per questo motivo che oggi Gattuso lo ritengo colpevole dei risultati, ma fino ad un certo punto, perchè nonostante un patrimonio speso sul mercato la rosa è limitata, incompleta e piena di giocatori sopravvalutati.



Cambiare idea è una qualità rara, bravo!

Anche io tendo a non dare mai la colpa ad una sola persona, ad andarci con i piedi di piombo.


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Aprile 2019)

L'allenatore peggiore della storia del Milan....
.
... è sempre il prossimo....

stay tuned!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Aprile 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> L'allenatore peggiore della storia del Milan....
> .
> ... è sempre il prossimo....
> 
> stay tuned!



Fin quando prendiamo incapaci simili è inevitabile.


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Aprile 2019)

Gattuso è un allenatore mediocre, però ricordatevi che si diceva lo stesso dei predecessori...


----------



## sipno (25 Aprile 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> conte ha fatto due finali in tre anni? no ergo l'esperienza di allegri sulla panchina della juve ha avuto esiti migliori dell'esperienza di conte è un fatto, deal with it  se poi vuoi usare la fortuna per spiegare tutto fallo pure, ma uno che disputa due finali di coppa in tre anni qualche merito deve pure avercelo



Se permetti la rosa di Allegri è di netto superiore a quella di Conte e con più esperienza.
Conte ha vinto uno scudetto con dei pericottari... Questo basta e avanza per distruggere Allegri.

Allegri non è nemmeno un allenatore... E' un manichino che esegue gli ordini di Agnelli, Chiellini e Co.

Allenatorino che si è sempre fatto mettere i piedi in testa... Ibra lo attaccò qualsi all'attaccapanni.

Allegri è perfetto per quei giocatori che non vogliono mister invadenti che impongono idee proprie.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (25 Aprile 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Se permetti la rosa di Allegri è di netto superiore a quella di Conte e con più esperienza.
> Conte ha vinto uno scudetto con dei pericottari... Questo basta e avanza per distruggere Allegri.
> 
> Allegri non è nemmeno un allenatore... E' un manichino che esegue gli ordini di Agnelli, Chiellini e Co.
> ...



si vabbe mistifichiamo la realtà, talmente manichino che fa giocare il suo feticcio de sciglio al posto di cancelo


----------



## sipno (25 Aprile 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Fin quando prendiamo incapaci simili è inevitabile.



Io pensavo fosse Inzaghi infatti.. Poi arrivò Gattuso.

Dopo Allegri, invece ho sempre considerato i suoi successori (tolto Inzaghi e Gattuso) superiori... Sia Seedorf, Miha e Montella (pre pazzia), solo che loro non hanno avuto la fortuna di finire nella Juve autogestita, dove puoi vincere scudetti senza giocare.

C'è chi cita le finali di champions... Beh, partendo dal fatto che è arrivato sempre in finale con botte di culo, ma vogliamo contare come le ha perse di netto? Perdente col pedigree...


----------



## sipno (25 Aprile 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> si vabbe mistifichiamo la realtà, talmente manichino che fa giocare il suo feticcio de sciglio al posto di cancelo



Cancelo non è un veterano infatti... 

Poi coi giocatori è risaputo che non ci ha mai capito una fava... Comunque per l'autogestione intendo proprio il modo di giocare.

Se ricordi in passato la juve ha provato diverse modifiche più attinenti al suo modo di fare... La settimana dopo leggevi di riunione dei giocatori (Buffon Chiellini Barzagli e Bonucci) col Mister. Settimana dopo, cambio di modulo e giocatori....

Dai... Non fari finta di nulla... Sono cose che sanno tutti. Non per niente gli Juventini hanno sempre rimpianto Conte, nonostante le 2 finali... PERSE da perdente.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (25 Aprile 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Cancelo non è un veterano infatti...
> 
> Poi coi giocatori è risaputo che non ci ha mai capito una fava... Comunque per l'autogestione intendo proprio il modo di giocare.
> 
> ...



io giudico solo i dati oggettivi e questi dicono allegri due finali e conte zero ergo allegri alla juve ha fatto meglio di conte


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Aprile 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> io giudico solo i dati oggettivi e questi dicono allegri due finali e conte zero ergo allegri alla juve ha fatto meglio di conte



Va considerato anche l’organico, il primo scudetto vinto da Conte con quella squadretta che aveva vale più delle due finali conquistate da Allegri con una squadra ben superiore.


----------



## Rivera10 (25 Aprile 2019)

Chi dice che Gattuso e' il peggior allenatore degli ultimi vent'anni meriterebbe il doppio degli anni con in panchina Inzaghi. E non scherzo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Aprile 2019)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Chi dice che Gattuso e' il peggior allenatore degli ultimi vent'anni meriterebbe il doppio degli anni con in panchina Inzaghi. E non scherzo.




Inzaghi è persino peggio del pescivendolo, ma Rattuso viene subito dopo. Spero che su questo non ci sia dubbio.


----------



## Rivera10 (25 Aprile 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Inzaghi è persino peggio del pescivendolo, ma Rattuso viene subito dopo. Spero che su questo non ci sia dubbio.



No,per me invece i dubbi ci sono. E ti inviterei a non storpiare con me il nome di un'autentica leggenda rossonera. Sono allergico alle persone senza riconoscenza nel calcio come nella vita di tutti i giorni. E aggiungo che per quello che sto vedendo, per il massacro da parte dei tifosi sui social e anche qui a danno dell'allenatore non meritiamo piu' di tornare la grande squadra che eravamo. Siamo tali e quali all'Inter mentre il nostro stile dovrebbe essere diverso.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Aprile 2019)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> No,per me invece i dubbi ci sono. E ti inviterei a non storpiare con me il nome di un'autentica leggenda rossonera. Sono allergico alle persone senza riconoscenza nel calcio come nella vita di tutti i giorni. E aggiungo che per quello che sto vedendo, per il massacro da parte dei tifosi sui social e anche qui a danno dell'allenatore non meritiamo piu' di tornare la grande squadra che eravamo. Siamo tali e quali all'Inter mentre il nostro stile dovrebbe essere diverso.



Una vera leggenda, un vero rossonero, si sarebbe già dimesso. Si sta dimostrando un mezzo uomo, punto. Il ricordo di Rino calciatore non deve offuscare la realtà.

Già il fatto che tu dica “i dubbi ci sono” fa capire che la tua percezione della realtà è alquanto offuscata in questo momento.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (25 Aprile 2019)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> No,per me invece i dubbi ci sono. E ti inviterei a non storpiare con me il nome di un'autentica leggenda rossonera. Sono allergico alle persone senza riconoscenza nel calcio come nella vita di tutti i giorni. E aggiungo che per quello che sto vedendo, per il massacro da parte dei tifosi sui social e anche qui a danno dell'allenatore non meritiamo piu' di tornare la grande squadra che eravamo. Siamo tali e quali all'Inter mentre il nostro stile dovrebbe essere diverso.




Gattusite acuta


----------



## Rivera10 (25 Aprile 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Una vera leggenda, un vero rossonero, si sarebbe già dimesso. Si sta dimostrando un mezzo uomo, punto. Il ricordo di Rino calciatore non deve offuscare la realtà.
> 
> Già il fatto che tu dica “i dubbi ci sono” fa capire che la tua percezione della realtà è alquanto offuscata in questo momento.



Un vero rossonero,una vera leggenda non si dimette perche' lo vuole un "leone da tastiera". In secundis vorrei capire vista la mia percezione alterata della realtà chi dovrebbe sostituire Gattuso, nel caso volesse dimettersi, a questo punto dell'anno quando ci giochiamo il quarto posto. E sarei io quello con la percezione alterata...


----------



## Rivera10 (25 Aprile 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Gattusite acuta



Un altro fenomeno...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Aprile 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Gattusite acuta





Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Un vero rossonero,una vera leggenda non si dimette perche' lo vuole un "leone da tastiera". In secundis vorrei capire vista la mia percezione alterata della realtà chi dovrebbe sostituire Gattuso, nel caso volesse dimettersi, a questo punto dell'anno quando ci giochiamo il quarto posto. E sarei io quello con la percezione alterata...



Un vero rossonero si dimette quando capisce che non può fare il bene del Milan. Un vero rossonero non si farebbe vedere con Mendes in questi giorni destabilizzando lo spogliatoio.

Ma stiamo scherzando?

Gattuso sta facendo i suoi interessi, come un mercenario qualunque. Via dal Milan e a mai più rivederci. Al massimo a servire i panini fuori da San Siro dovrebbe andare.


----------



## Rivera10 (25 Aprile 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Un vero rossonero si dimette quando capisce che non può fare il bene del Milan. Un vero rossonero non si farebbe vedere con Mendes in questi giorni destabilizzando lo spogliatoio.
> 
> Ma stiamo scherzando?
> 
> Gattuso sta facendo i suoi interessi, come un mercenario qualunque.



Ripeto la domanda: chi dovrebbe sostituirlo a questo punto del campionato solo per saziare la voglia di sangue del popolino?
Quanto poi al farsi vedere con Mendes non credo ci possa essere argomento piu' risibile per parlare di destabilizzazione dell'ambiente da parte di gente che non vede l'ora che vada via.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Aprile 2019)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Ripeto la domanda: chi dovrebbe sostituirlo a questo punto del campionato solo per saziare la voglia di sangue del popolino?
> Quanto poi al farsi vedere con Mendes non credo ci possa essere argomento piu' risibile per parlare di destabilizzazione dell'ambiente da parte di gente che non vede l'ora che vada via.



Spero che l’ultima frase sia una battuta, altrimenti non ti rendi conto di quello che stai dicendo.

Riguardo alla prima domanda, andrebbe bene anche Leonardo per poi tornare a fare il dirigente a fine stagione una volta preso Sarri, o Conte, o Pochettino. Qualunque cosa possa dare una scossa, anche Capello andrebbe bene e sarebbe capace di dare la scossa che serve.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (25 Aprile 2019)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Un altro *fenomeno*...



Mai quanto il *tuo* paraGURU in panchina .
Comunque visto cosa scrivi o non sei milanista o sei un troll...


----------



## Rivera10 (25 Aprile 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Spero che l’ultima frase sia una battuta, altrimenti non ti rendi conto di quello che stai dicendo.
> 
> Riguardo alla prima domanda, andrebbe bene anche Leonardo.



L'ultima frase non e' una battuta. C'e' la voglia da parte di una grossa fetta del popolo milanista di farlo fuori per diversi motivi. Sul Leonardo allenatore vedo che il passato non ha insegnato nulla.. 
Spero che Gattuso in qualche modo raggiunga il quarto posto e si dimetta perche' molti di noi non si meritano un uomo vero come Gattuso. A noi piacciono juventini alla Conte o mercenari veri alla Mourinho e spero che questi desideri si esaudiscano.


----------



## Rivera10 (25 Aprile 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Mai quanto il *tuo* paraGURU in panchina .
> Comunque visto cosa scrivi o non sei milanista o sei un troll...



io al contrario tuo ispani****** sono milanista da generazioni ma, siccome nella vita di tutti i giorni, sono una persona ahime' leale e conosco il significato della parola gratitudine e appartenenza scindo la critica tecnica costruttiva dal dai addosso all'untore.. So che sono concetti troppo elevati per te o per altri che la pensano come te, ma infatti esistono tifosi e tifosi. Ci sono i tifosi che andavano a vedere perdere il Milan con la Cavese in serie B e i tifosi che ricordavano di essere milanisti solo quando si vinceva.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Aprile 2019)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> L'ultima frase non e' una battuta. C'e' la voglia da parte di una grossa fetta del popolo milanista di farlo fuori per diversi motivi. Sul Leonardo allenatore vedo che il passato non ha insegnato nulla..
> Spero che Gattuso in qualche modo raggiunga il quarto posto e si dimetta perche' molti di noi non si meritano un uomo vero come Gattuso. A noi piacciono juventini alla Conte o mercenari veri alla Mourinho e spero che questi desideri si esaudiscano.



No vabbè, è impossibile che tu stia parlando sul serio. Impossibile. 

Ma ti rendi conto del danno immenso fatto dal farsi vedere con Mendes, il danno allo spogliatoio? 

E ti rendi conto che Leonardo come allenatore era decisamente meglio del pescivendolo in panchina?

Conte sarà pure il gobbo dei gobbi ma i risultati te li fa fare, punto. Ha vinto uno scudetto con una Juve ridicola rispetto al Milan di quell’anno. UN UOMO VERO SI SAREBBE GIÀ DIMESSO CAPENDO DI NON POTER FARE IL BENE DELLA SQUADRA CHE DICE DI AMARE.

Temo che Ispanicojon abbia ragione su di te...




Rivera10 ha scritto:


> io al contrario tuo ispani****** sono milanista da generazioni ma, siccome nella vita di tutti i giorni, sono una persona ahime' leale e conosco il significato della parola gratitudine e appartenenza scindo la critica tecnica costruttiva dal dai addosso all'untore.. So che sono concetti troppo elevati per te o per altri che la pensano come te, ma infatti esistono tifosi e tifosi. Ci sono i tifosi che andavano a vedere perdere il Milan con la Cavese in serie B e i tifosi che ricordavano di essere milanisti solo quando si vinceva.



Queste cose dille al tuo idolo in panchina che, proprio per la squadra di cui DICE di essere tifoso fin da bambino e che l’ha reso grande nonostante i suoi piedi quadrati, avrebbe dovuto dimettersi da tempo.

Li si che sarebbe stato un uomo.


----------



## Rivera10 (25 Aprile 2019)

.


----------



## Rivera10 (25 Aprile 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> No vabbè, è impossibile che tu stia parlando sul serio. Impossibile.
> 
> Ma ti rendi conto del danno immenso fatto dal farsi vedere con Mendes, il danno allo spogliatoio?
> 
> ...



Tu fai parte del popolo bue, anzi sei bue.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Aprile 2019)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Tu fai parte del popolo bue, anzi sei bue.



Ok campione 

Rinnoviamo al tuo idoletto in panchina, anzi diamogli pure un aumento. 

Sei un troll fatto e finito. Addio.


----------



## Rivera10 (25 Aprile 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> No vabbè, è impossibile che tu stia parlando sul serio. Impossibile.
> 
> Ma ti rendi conto del danno immenso fatto dal farsi vedere con Mendes, il danno allo spogliatoio?
> 
> ...



Gattuso al contrario tuo che per il Milan non hai mai fatto nulla, ha giocato pure con una gamba rotta senza lamentarsi.Ha dato il sangue per la maglia. Tu invece chi sei?


----------



## Rivera10 (25 Aprile 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ok campione
> 
> Rinnoviamo al tuo idoletto in panchina, anzi diamogli pure un aumento.
> 
> ...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Aprile 2019)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Gattuso al contrario tuo che per il Milan non hai mai fatto nulla, ha giocato pure con una gamba rotta senza lamentarsi.Ha dato il sangue per la maglia. Tu invece chi sei?



E infatti si vede adesso. Dare il sangue per la maglia adesso avrebbe significato dimettersi. Non l’ha fatto e ha preferito tenersi attaccato come un mitile alla panca. 

Chi sono io non ha importanza.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Aprile 2019)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:
> 
> 
> > Ok campione
> ...


----------



## pazzomania (25 Aprile 2019)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Chi dice che Gattuso e' il peggior allenatore degli ultimi vent'anni meriterebbe il doppio degli anni con in panchina Inzaghi. E non scherzo.



Chi parla solo e soltanto di allenatori, senza mai sfiorare nessun altro argomento, andrebbe radiato in modo perpetuo dal poter parlare di calcio.

Io non so se sia il più scarso, so soltanto che i tifosi milanisti tritano allenatori di continuo.

Juve-Napoli-Inter-Milan-Roma, nessuna tifoseria che sia minimamente soddisfatta del proprio allenatore, trova l' errore 

Di certo, Gattuso, che ho sempre cercato di comprendere, ultimamente mi sta facendo parecchio incacchiare con scelte e parole fuori ogni logica. Si sta sciogliendo.


----------



## Boomer (25 Aprile 2019)

Si. E' peggio di Inzaghi anche e di Brocchi.


----------



## vota DC (25 Aprile 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> io giudico solo i dati oggettivi e questi dicono allegri due finali e conte zero ergo allegri alla juve ha fatto meglio di conte



A livello di CL Allegri ha fatto meglio di Conte anche al Milan: ha battuto il Barca. Il problema è che se da una rosa trascinata da El Shaarawy dove gioca Traore passi alla rosa della Juventus ci si aspetta un salto di qualità invece che farsi umiliare ogni anno dalla prima squadra seria incontrata. Per il momento sono entrambi allenatori da provinciali, Conte uno di lusso che cava sangue dai sassi mentre Allegri nella sua bravura è più incostante, entrambi con i grandi giocatori mi sembra non facciano granché. Non vedo perché per Donadoni non si applica lo stesso criterio dato che con le piccole va benissimo mentre con le grandi nelle poche occasioni che ha avuto era sotto le aspettative e ha fatto il compitino.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (25 Aprile 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Sono sicuro che questo sia l'allenatore più scarso e scadente degli ultimi 20 anni, in quasi 2 anni ha collezionato una serie di record negativi incredibili e non ricordo un gioco così inguardabile e vergognoso da quando seguo il Milan (circa 20 anni), Inzaghi era scarsissimo ma aveva una rosa decisamente inferiore di questa e Brocco Brocchi non lo conto perchè non è un allenatore, anche se contro la Juve in finale di Coppa Italia qualche tiro in porta l'ha fatto al contrario di Gattuso, oltre ad aver allenato (fortunatamente) solo per qualche manciata di partite.
> Non ricordo una partita giocata bene, ogni volta una sofferenza assurda e in questo ultimo periodo abbiamo raggiunto un livello di bassezza indicibile.



Guarda io ho iniziato ad andare a San Siro quando il Milan giocava in serie B, ho visto sconfitte
orribili, 6-1 contro la rube,4-0 nel derby,4-0 a la Corunà, ma il secondo tempo di ieri sera a memoria
le batte tutte, una vergogna simile sotto l' aspetto del gioco io non riesco a ricordarmelo, quindi
puoi modificare tranquillamente il titolo della discussione, cambia il 20 anni con gli ultimi 50 anni..


----------



## Lambro (25 Aprile 2019)

La memoria è sempre molto corta e fà male sempre la ferita recente, non certo quella semiguarita da anni..
Io non credo che il Milan di Gattuso sia il peggiore mai visto, negli ultimi anni ho visto dei Milan indegni senza grinta senza gioco, ma è probabile che come rapporto spesa della società e gioco+risultati, questo sicuramente sia il piu' fallimentare.
Certo, se la squadra trova un barlume di luce e riesce a prendersi il quarto posto (cosa che avrebbe del miracoloso vista la forma della concorrenza), cosa dovremmo dire?
Inzaghi Miha Brocchi Montella, gente che al massimo era andata fuori dalle coppe o si è fatta un piazzamento E.league (Sinisa cacciato prima, lo sappiamo).
Come gioco espresso, nella sua globalità, non si discosta di molto da quello di Inzaghi, alcune partite memorabili ma poi un girone di ritorno improponibile, il peggiore della nostra storia recente dalla retrocessione in serie b.
Come rapporto rosa / gioco/ piazzamento direi che al primo posto rimane Pippo, Gattuso si piazzerebbe al secondo posto in caso di mancata c.league, alla pari di quello di Montella.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Aprile 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> La memoria è sempre molto corta e fà male sempre la ferita recente, non certo quella semiguarita da anni..
> Io non credo che il Milan di Gattuso sia il peggiore mai visto, negli ultimi anni ho visto dei Milan indegni senza grinta senza gioco, ma è probabile che come rapporto spesa della società e gioco+risultati, questo sicuramente sia il piu' fallimentare.
> Certo, se la squadra trova un barlume di luce e riesce a prendersi il quarto posto (cosa che avrebbe del miracoloso vista la forma della concorrenza), cosa dovremmo dire?
> Inzaghi Miha Brocchi Montella, gente che al massimo era andata fuori dalle coppe o si è fatta un piazzamento E.league (Sinisa cacciato prima, lo sappiamo).
> ...



Non ho scritto il peggiore mai visto, ma il peggiore degli ultimi 20 anni, è una mia opinione, non posso andare indietro più di tanto nel tempo perchè non sono così vecchio fortunatamente


----------



## Djici (25 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Chi parla solo e soltanto di allenatori, senza mai sfiorare nessun altro argomento, andrebbe radiato in modo perpetuo dal poter parlare di calcio.
> 
> Io non so se sia il più scarso, so soltanto che i tifosi milanisti tritano allenatori di continuo.
> 
> ...



Il tifoso milanisti NON tritano allenatori di continuo perché INZAGHI BROCCHI e Gattuso NON SONO allenatori. 

Seedorf non lo era nemmeno e non è stato criticato.
Miha che non mi faceva impazzire perché quel anno preferivo Sarri pure lui ha sbagliato certe cose ma a Dave bene. 
Montella ha fatto benissimo i primi 6 mesi. Gli ultimi 6 invece è stato sfortunato con gli infortuni ma quella squadra lottava sempre. Invece con Mirabelli ha perso il controllo. Per me poteva pure rimanere... Ci voleva tempo per quella rosa.

Con chi siamo stati ingiustamente feroci?


----------



## pazzomania (25 Aprile 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Il tifoso milanisti NON tritano allenatori di continuo perché INZAGHI BROCCHI e Gattuso NON SONO allenatori.
> 
> Seedorf non lo era nemmeno e non è stato criticato.
> Miha che non mi faceva impazzire perché quel anno preferivo Sarri pure lui ha sbagliato certe cose ma a Dave bene.
> ...



Chiunque è stato criticato come unica causa di tutti i mali, CHIUNQUE. Non te lo ricorderai tu..

Fai copia di tutti gli insulti che leggi in questi mesi su Gattuso, e incollali su qualunque allenatore passato da queste parti negli ultimi 10 anni, iniziando da Allegri, per poi Miha...Montella... e pure i "non allenatori" che hai citato.

Credimi, lo ricordo bene perchè sto sempre con il pop-corn in mano quando accade.

E il gioco, e i movimenti, e gli schemi, e solo gli utenti idioti non si accorgono che questo è un incapace (io stavo sempre dalla parte degli idioti ) , e in società sono degli inetti eccetera eccetera.

L' è semper divertente leggere i deliri eccessivi. 

Finchè sono sul calcio ci sta tutto, non è pericoloso. 

Ma sempre fanatismo è.

Ovviamente, gli allenatori non è che sono sempre innocenti, ci mancherebbe, come non sono sempre colpevoli di tutto.


----------



## sipno (25 Aprile 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Il tifoso milanisti NON tritano allenatori di continuo perché INZAGHI BROCCHI e Gattuso NON SONO allenatori.
> 
> Seedorf non lo era nemmeno e non è stato criticato.
> Miha che non mi faceva impazzire perché quel anno preferivo Sarri pure lui ha sbagliato certe cose ma a Dave bene.
> ...



Quoto tutto... la penso come te


----------



## sipno (25 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Chiunque è stato criticato come unica causa di tutti i mali, CHIUNQUE. Non te lo ricorderai tu..
> 
> Credimi, lo ricordo bene perchè sto sempre li col pop-corn in mano quando accade.



Io non posso avere la tua sicurezza nel dirlo visto che qui non c'ero, ma molti dicono le stesse cose di Djici.

Sta di fatto che ci hanno dato mister che mister non erano.

Montella poi quando fu esonerato era decisamente impazzito tant'è che bastò mettere una nullità in panchina per risollevare il morale dei giocatori, ma io la colpa di tutto la diedi a Mirabelli che eliminò tutto il suo lavoro portando 11 giocatori nuovi mettendolo in grande crisi.

Miha non amandolo di certo non l'ho mai reputato colpevole di chissà cosa visto che la posizione in classifica era giusta per la squadra che aveva e il gioco seppur non bello era efficace e metteva tutti al suo posto.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (25 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Chiunque è stato criticato come unica causa di tutti i mali, CHIUNQUE. Non te lo ricorderai tu..
> 
> Fai copia di tutti gli insulti che leggi in questi mesi su Gattuso, e incollali su qualunque allenatore passato da queste parti negli ultimi 10 anni, iniziando da Allegri, per poi Miha...Montella... e pure i "non allenatori" che hai citato.
> 
> ...



tu vuoi pacatezza di giudizio in un forum di tifosi, buona fortuna


----------



## Djici (25 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Chiunque è stato criticato come unica causa di tutti i mali, CHIUNQUE. Non te lo ricorderai tu..
> 
> Fai copia di tutti gli insulti che leggi in questi mesi su Gattuso, e incollali su qualunque allenatore passato da queste parti negli ultimi 10 anni, iniziando da Allegri, per poi Miha...Montella... e pure i "non allenatori" che hai citato.
> 
> ...



Allegri non lo avevo nemmeno citato. 
Inizia vincendo il primo.
Perde il secondo con colpe ma con l'arbitraggio che aveva diventava difficile vincere. 
Il terzo arriviamo in CL con tanti aiutini.
Il quarto perde completamente la bussola cambiando moduli ad ogni partita. Non è stato di certo aiutato B&G che li hanno smontato la squadra. E l'ho difeso sempre prendendomi tanti insulti però se perdi il novanta per cento delle forze della tua squadra e logico perdere punti...
Ha fatto tante cose bene ma non capire che dovevamo giocare con 2 centrocampisti centrali (Montolivo e De Jong) ci ha costato tanti punti. E Clarence lo ha dimostrato (anche se lui è stato comunque aiutato da Taarabt). Allegri l'ho difeso fino al quarto anno... Ma li era indefendibile. 

Miha andava benone. Ripeto che non è che ci ha fatti svoltare come molti pensavano (la moda del sergente di ferro) ma è stato un onesto allenatore. 

Di Montella si è già parlato (e anche lui l'ho difeso fino alla fine).

Io critico un allenatore quando sbaglia. Però Voglio mandarlo via pochi casi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Aprile 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Saresti cosi gentile nel fare una media punti su tutte la partite coppe comprese .., sarei curioso di vedere il risultato .



l'ha messa qualcuno qualche settimana fa, gattuso era peggio di montella, forse si trova da qualche parte....


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Aprile 2019)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Gattuso è un allenatore mediocre, però ricordatevi che si diceva lo stesso dei predecessori...



gattuso confermerà di essere scandaloso anche nel suo prossimo impegno, sono sicuro. a meno che non stia biocottando, cosa che non escludo a questo punto.

per tornare alla scusa della rosa scarsa, io non mi capacito come la gente voglia fare figure così ridicole piuttosto di ammettere i propri errori. sembra che sbagiare sia proibito per alcuni. sempre a trovare scuse assurde poi negate dall'evidenza. ma andiamo avanti così.

certo anche in formula 1 se non vinci il mondiale tutti possono dire che *se la macchina fosse stata più veloce avrebbe fatto meglio*, sempre sarà così. arriveremo ad un punto che un pilota pretenderà di schiacciare un tasto e vincere la gara. ma poi dove saranno i meriti del pilota?
la rosa è sempre migliorabile, il milan non è una mercedes, magari neanche una ferrari. ma una redbull si.
allora se gattuso fosse verstappen 3o ci arriverebbe, se fosse vettel o qualcun'altro magari anche. il problema è che gattuso è un pilota senza patente. schiaccia l'acceleratore e va contro i muri....
ah be diamo la colpa alla macchina che non ha il pilota automatico, perchè gattuso ci è simpatico.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Aprile 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> io giudico solo i dati oggettivi e questi dicono allegri due finali e conte zero ergo allegri alla juve ha fatto meglio di conte



è coi dati oggittivi che "il milan è 4o!!" e poi adesso siamo in questa situazione. per me si deve guardare oltre al numero


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Aprile 2019)

Visto che la giornata di oggi è ormai passata, direi che in dirigenza hanno intenzione di non partecipare all'Europa il prossimo anno, forse per evitare sanzioni ulteriori dalla Uefa o per quale altro diavolo di motivo, ma è palese che non abbiano alcuna intenzione di andare in CL, anzi da come stiamo giocando ultimamente mi viene il sospetto che lo stiano facendo di proposito.
Non sia mai vincere la Coppa Italia per poi partecipare all'EL in caso di fallimento (probabilissimo) in campionato, la partita indegna di ieri è da ufficio inchieste, secondo me lo hanno fatto di proposito.


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> gattuso confermerà di essere scandaloso anche nel suo prossimo impegno, sono sicuro. a meno che non stia biocottando, cosa che non escludo a questo punto.
> 
> per tornare alla scusa della rosa scarsa, io non mi capacito come la gente voglia fare figure così ridicole piuttosto di ammettere i propri errori. sembra che sbagiare sia proibito per alcuni. sempre a trovare scuse assurde poi negate dall'evidenza. ma andiamo avanti così.
> 
> ...



Il Milan è la McLaren casomai, se vogliamo fare un paragone con la formula uno.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Aprile 2019)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Tu fai parte del popolo bue, anzi sei bue.





Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Gattuso al contrario tuo che per il Milan non hai mai fatto nulla, ha giocato pure con una gamba rotta senza lamentarsi.Ha dato il sangue per la maglia. Tu invece chi sei?





Rivera10 ha scritto:


> L'ultima frase non e' una battuta. C'e' la voglia da parte di una grossa fetta del popolo milanista di farlo fuori per diversi motivi. Sul Leonardo allenatore vedo che il passato non ha insegnato nulla..
> Spero che Gattuso in qualche modo raggiunga il quarto posto e si dimetta perche' molti di noi non si meritano un uomo vero come Gattuso. A noi piacciono juventini alla Conte o mercenari veri alla Mourinho e spero che questi desideri si esaudiscano.





Rivera10 ha scritto:


> io al contrario tuo ispani****** sono milanista da generazioni ma, siccome nella vita di tutti i giorni, sono una persona ahime' leale e conosco il significato della parola gratitudine e appartenenza scindo la critica tecnica costruttiva dal dai addosso all'untore.. So che sono concetti troppo elevati per te o per altri che la pensano come te, ma infatti esistono tifosi e tifosi. Ci sono i tifosi che andavano a vedere perdere il Milan con la Cavese in serie B e i tifosi che ricordavano di essere milanisti solo quando si vinceva.



questo è addirittura dato di matto perchè gli stava simpatico da calciatore.
a parte che anche da calciatore aveva il cervello di un dinosauro, ma ragazzi cosa c'entra la riconoscenza???? a parte che è stato pagato ed ha vinto tanto, percui è lui che deve essere riconoscente al milan, ma poi se uno è un calciatore forte poi deve vivere sull spalle della società fino alla morte??
fuori di testa...

però era esilarante, peccato........


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Il Milan è la McLaren casomai, se vogliamo fare un paragone con la formula uno.



alonso come gattuso quindi. altrimenti il 4o posto non si spiega


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> questo è addirittura dato di matto perchè gli stava simpatico da calciatore.
> a parte che anche da calciatore aveva il cervello di un dinosauro, ma ragazzi cosa c'entra la riconoscenza???? a parte che è stato pagato ed ha vinto tanto, percui è lui che deve essere riconoscente al milan, ma poi se uno è un calciatore forte poi deve vivere sull spalle della società fino alla morte??
> fuori di testa...
> 
> però era esilarante, peccato........




Pensa a quanti ce ne sono nascosti pronti a saltare su appena gattuso vincerà una partita...


----------



## MarcoG (25 Aprile 2019)

Allenatore e giocatori formano un'alchimia. Ranieri ha vinto una premier sapete con chi. Se parlassimo solo di numeri sarebbe il miglior allenatore del mondo, senza se e senza ma. 

Il punto è questo. Serve un allenatore adatto al Milan. 
Ad esempio... Allegri è ovvio che non è adatto alla juve, perché il suo pragmatismo è utile a collezionare scudetti, ma non a vincere coppe; Conte è un allenatore che crea gruppo, potrebbe essere ciò che serve per noi, come dimostrato alla juve e in nazionale; Gasperini è uno che fa giocare bene, non abbiamo prove su che sappia gestire il milan... e così via.

In ogni caso, a noi serve un allenatore rodato e per un semplice motivo: fino a che ci sarà un novellino in panchina, fosse anche un novello Capello o Sacchi, i giocatori saranno deresponsabilizzati. Serve che l'allenatore per almeno un anno non venga mai messo in discussione, neanche per errore.


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> alonso come gattuso quindi. altrimenti il 4o posto non si spiega



Beh la Red Bull parte sempre per vincere, poi magari non ci riesce.
Noi l'ultima volta che siamo partiti per vincere Gattuso giocava ancora.
Siamo una scuderia prestigiosa che non ne azzecca una da dieci anni, tipo la McLaren.


----------



## MarcoG (25 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Siamo una scuderia prestigiosa che non ne azzecca una da dieci anni, tipo la McLaren.


No no no... la mclaren la si guarda comunque con piacere e speranza (non parlo di me ma dei suoi tifosi), qui la speranza si è persa già ai tempi degli slittamenti sul closing... ahah (risata isterica).

Guardate il clima che ci gira intorno, non è questione di risultati, ma siamo diventati gli sfigati che sbagliano sempre. Siamo come la juve, solo che la nostra champion's è l'entrata in champion's.. capite come stiamo messi....


----------



## SoloMVB (25 Aprile 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Visto che la giornata di oggi è ormai passata, direi che in dirigenza hanno intenzione di non partecipare all'Europa il prossimo anno, forse per evitare sanzioni ulteriori dalla Uefa o per quale altro diavolo di motivo, ma è palese che non abbiano alcuna intenzione di andare in CL, anzi da come stiamo giocando ultimamente mi viene il sospetto che lo stiano facendo di proposito.
> Non sia mai vincere la Coppa Italia per poi partecipare all'EL in caso di fallimento (probabilissimo) in campionato, la partita indegna di ieri è da ufficio inchieste, secondo me lo hanno fatto di proposito.



Tu hai scritto in modo chiaro e netto cio' che io,in maniera piu' velata,ho scritto in altre discussioni,sai,non sia mai che qualcuno si offenda per certi pensieri.Ormai quando si parla di Milan l'aspetto sportivo passa in 3 piano,da anni,per coloro che sono all'interno.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Beh la Red Bull parte sempre per vincere, poi magari non ci riesce.
> Noi l'ultima volta che siamo partiti per vincere Gattuso giocava ancora.
> Siamo una scuderia prestigiosa che non ne azzecca una da dieci anni, tipo la McLaren.



io parlavo di potenziale attuale, comunque sono sicuro che hai capito bene. come storia hai ragione.

non era un attacco a te ne a nessuno in particolare. era per far capire che secondo me non si può prescindere ne dalla rosa ne dall'allenatore. tu la pensi diversamente, per te l'allenatore vale 5%. sono opinioni, c'è poco da fare.
i 3d di calciomercato sono intasati e difficilmente trovi qualcuno che dica che la rosa è a posto ma basta cambiare allenatore, mentre nei post su gattuso spesso lo leggi. non trovo il motivo. la tua opinione la conosco. altre non le capisco.


----------



## MarcoG (25 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> io parlavo di potenziale attuale, comunque sono sicuro che hai capito bene. come storia hai ragione.
> 
> non era un attacco a te ne a nessuno in particolare. era per far capire che secondo me non si può prescindere ne dalla rosa ne dall'allenatore. tu la pensi diversamente, per te l'allenatore vale 5%. sono opinioni, c'è poco da fare.
> i 3d di calciomercato sono intasati e difficilmente trovi qualcuno che dica che la rosa è a posto ma basta cambiare allenatore, mentre nei post su gattuso spesso lo leggi. non trovo il motivo. la tua opinione la conosco. altre non le capisco.



Si ed a questo punto si pone il problema... quanto vale questa rosa prescindendo da Gattuso?
E per il vale non si deve leggere i nomi, ma leggere i nomi e valutare anche se è ben integrata e strutturata...

Dal mio punto di vista, ad inizio anno, il milan era da quarto posto tirato e con un miracolo. Il problema è che poi, nei fatti, tutte hanno reso di meno, rendendo il quarto posto non solo fattibile, ma addirittura da prendere. Con un grandissimo allenatore, questa rosa poteva prendere l'inter, non credo il napoli, ma chissà. Con Gattuso si sta giocando il quarto posto, con gasperini magari eri già quarto... 

Se l'allenatore non contasse niente non avrebbe senso avere un allenatore, soprattutto se valesse il 5%... se bastasse un allenatore sarebbe inutile comprare i giocatori. Ogni situazione è a se stante. La juve vincerebbe lo scudetto senza allenatore... per la coppa le serve un allenatore capacissimo.... a noi serve un allenatore capacissimo perché questa rosa senza un allenatore rischia di retrocedere il prossimo anno...


----------



## Lambro (25 Aprile 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Si ed a questo punto si pone il problema... quanto vale questa rosa prescindendo da Gattuso?
> E per il vale non si deve leggere i nomi, ma leggere i nomi e valutare anche se è ben integrata e strutturata...
> 
> Dal mio punto di vista, ad inizio anno, il milan era da quarto posto tirato e con un miracolo. Il problema è che poi, nei fatti, tutte hanno reso di meno, rendendo il quarto posto non solo fattibile, ma addirittura da prendere. Con un grandissimo allenatore, questa rosa poteva prendere l'inter, non credo il napoli, ma chissà. Con Gattuso si sta giocando il quarto posto, con gasperini magari eri già quarto...
> ...



Però facendo il tuo discorso Guardiola dovrebbe vincere tutte le champs, invece ultimamente con squadroni super non riesce neanche ad arrivare in finale.
Hai invece molta ragione sull'integrazione, sull'amalgama, sulla struttura, non solo della squadra ma anche del corpo completo, ovvero la società.
La nostra rosa intanto è mal strutturata perchè alcuni giocatori usano un solo piede , mentre l'altro viene usato a fatica rallentando il gioco e creando insicurezze, spesso nessuno bada a questo aspetto tecnico ma da noi c'è veramente da divertirsi in proposito, tra Suso Samu RR vengon fuori cose orrende.
Poi è leggerina in troppi componenti, se sei leggerino tipo Salah però poi devi compensare con la velocità eccezionale, invece noi abbiamo gente leggerina e pure lenta (Suso ancora, Samu che non ha un enorme spunto,Calha,Calabria che è frenetico ma non ultraveloce).
Poi mettiamoci l'allenatore che ci fa giocare molto difensivi, con sempre troppi metri da coprire per fare un contropiede (che poi nel caso riesca sbagliamo completamente sempre negli ultimi 15 metri) con gente lentissima che infatti spesso la ripassa indietro o cmq si ferma , ieri clamoroso in molti casi, mentre la lazio era molto verticale e veloce.


----------



## MarcoG (25 Aprile 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Però facendo il tuo discorso Guardiola dovrebbe vincere tutte le champs, invece ultimamente con squadroni super non riesce neanche ad arrivare in finale.
> Hai invece molta ragione sull'integrazione, sull'amalgama, sulla struttura, non solo della squadra ma anche del corpo completo, ovvero la società.
> La nostra rosa intanto è mal strutturata perchè alcuni giocatori usano un solo piede , mentre l'altro viene usato a fatica rallentando il gioco e creando insicurezze, spesso nessuno bada a questo aspetto tecnico ma da noi c'è veramente da divertirsi in proposito, tra Suso Samu RR vengon fuori cose orrende.
> Poi è leggerina in troppi componenti, se sei leggerino tipo Salah però poi devi compensare con la velocità eccezionale, invece noi abbiamo gente leggerina e pure lenta (Suso ancora, Samu che non ha un enorme spunto,Calha,Calabria che è frenetico ma non ultraveloce).
> Poi mettiamoci l'allenatore che ci fa giocare molto difensivi, con sempre troppi metri da coprire per fare un contropiede (che poi nel caso riesca sbagliamo completamente sempre negli ultimi 15 metri) con gente lentissima che infatti spesso la ripassa indietro o cmq si ferma , ieri clamoroso in molti casi, mentre la lazio era molto verticale e veloce.



Io credo che l'allenatore migliore in senso assoluto non esista, ma esista l'allenatore giusto al posto giusto. Questo conta più di qualsiasi discorso tattico. Un allenatore opera sia su elementi oggettivi (ruoli, allenamenti...) che su aspetti soggettivi (la psicologia dei singoli e del collettivo). Quando un buon allenatore (che conosce gli elementi oggettivi su cui lavorare) riesce a trovare un ambiente dove riesce a lavorare sulla testa bene, allora ha ottime possibilità di successo.

A Gattuso manca il primo elemento... e sul secondo ha lavorato bene solo per metà campionato, sbagliando tutto a partire dal derby di ritorno. A noi serve uno che abbia studiato e praticato insegnamento calcistico: questo come base. Poi se siamo fortunati e l'ambiente lo permette, si mette anche a dare quel di più psicologico che ci porta a vincere.

Di fatto credo che diciamo la stessa cosa...


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Aprile 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Allenatore e giocatori formano un'alchimia. Ranieri ha vinto una premier sapete con chi. Se parlassimo solo di numeri sarebbe il miglior allenatore del mondo, senza se e senza ma.
> 
> Il punto è questo. Serve un allenatore adatto al Milan.
> Ad esempio... Allegri è ovvio che non è adatto alla juve, perché il suo pragmatismo è utile a collezionare scudetti, ma non a vincere coppe; Conte è un allenatore che crea gruppo, potrebbe essere ciò che serve per noi, come dimostrato alla juve e in nazionale; Gasperini è uno che fa giocare bene, non abbiamo prove su che sappia gestire il milan... e così via.
> ...



verissimo. e vuole straniero. nessun legame con l'italia, amici amichetti e nemichetti.

allegri, ti correggo, è fatto per la juve. se ne accorgeranno dopo averlo cacciato... ma come fa la juve a vincere la CL con quei giocatori? gioca da schifo ma porta risultati, e a loro basta quello...

conte è un ex gobbo, non sarebbe mai lasciato tranquillo da noi, avrebbe tuttala stampa contro. gasperini ha fallito all'inter e ha la macchietta. al primo pareggio tutti contro. 
ci vuole uno lindo, giovane ma affidabile, con un buon background.

pochettino? ok. 
zidane? magari ma impossibile. 
jardim? non ne parlano più, ma mi sarebbe piacuto. 
emery? forse troppo poco
klopp e guardiola lasciamo perdere...
mou troppo vecchio e non verrebbe mai
quell'italo tedesco che non so neanche come si chiama (Tedesco forse?) ma di cui tutti parlano bene? mi andrebbe bene persino lui.

altri nomi non mi vengono in mente.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Aprile 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Si ed a questo punto si pone il problema... quanto vale questa rosa prescindendo da Gattuso?
> E per il vale non si deve leggere i nomi, ma leggere i nomi e valutare anche se è ben integrata e strutturata...
> 
> Dal mio punto di vista, ad inizio anno, il milan era da quarto posto tirato e con un miracolo. Il problema è che poi, nei fatti, tutte hanno reso di meno, rendendo il quarto posto non solo fattibile, ma addirittura da prendere. Con un grandissimo allenatore, questa rosa poteva prendere l'inter, non credo il napoli, ma chissà. Con Gattuso si sta giocando il quarto posto, con gasperini magari eri già quarto...
> ...



uguale uguale a ciò che penso anche io, poi dimentichi gli innesti di gennaio. tutto compreso il 4o era obbligatorio quest'anno... adesso come adesso siamo in un periodo che valiamo la retrocessione. te facci caso, lo stesso andamento dell'anno scorso. è da gennaio che dico che a metà marzo scoppiamo se non fai turnover... eccoci serviti.


----------



## MarcoG (25 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> verissimo. e vuole straniero...
> 
> pochettino? ok.
> zidane? magari ma impossibile.
> jardim? non ne parlano più, ma mi sarebbe piacuto.



Perfetto... perfetto... perfetto..


----------



## sipno (25 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> verissimo. e vuole straniero. nessun legame con l'italia, amici amichetti e nemichetti.
> 
> allegri, ti correggo, è fatto per la juve. se ne accorgeranno dopo averlo cacciato... ma come fa la juve a vincere la CL con quei giocatori? gioca da schifo ma porta risultati, e a loro basta quello...
> 
> ...



Zidane è come Allegri.
Uno che non fa nulla e lascia fare ai campioni secondo me.

Il top sarebbe Klopp


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Aprile 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Zidane è come Allegri.
> Uno che non fa nulla e lascia fare ai campioni secondo me.
> 
> Il top sarebbe Klopp



Zidane non metterebbe mai de sciglio titolare al posto di cancelo però.


----------



## LukeLike (25 Aprile 2019)

Mi capitato questo video sott'occhio per caso su youtube.

Notare la differenza tra uno rammaricato e deluso per aver fatto 1 punto al San Paolo contro il Napoli e uno che invece "si tiene il punto" al Tardini contro il Parma. 

E non era la Juve di CR7. Era la Juve di Giovinco e Vucinic.

"Quando pareggio non ho entusiasmo. C'ho entusiasmo solo se vinco". Quanto lo vorrei un allenatore così.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Aprile 2019)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Mi capitato questo video sott'occhio per caso su youtube.
> 
> Notare la differenza tra uno rammaricato e deluso per aver fatto 1 punto al San Paolo contro il Napoli e uno che invece "si tiene il punto" al Tardini contro il Parma.
> 
> ...




Scherzi?

Meglio la serie B che Conte in panchina cit.

Certa gente non comprendo che problemi abbia.


----------



## sipno (25 Aprile 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Scherzi?
> 
> Meglio la serie B che Conte in panchina cit.
> 
> Certa gente non comprendo che problemi abbia.



Conte è un ottimo mister ma con lui il Milan giocherebbe solo per vincere senza incantare.

Certo oggi con gattuso, Conte sembrerebbe Dio, ma se proprio potessi scegliere, gradirei qualcuno che imposta un Milan anche per divertire il tifoso.

Comunque ripeto, Conte sarebbe tanta roba.


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> io parlavo di potenziale attuale, comunque sono sicuro che hai capito bene. come storia hai ragione.
> 
> non era un attacco a te ne a nessuno in particolare. era per far capire che secondo me non si può prescindere ne dalla rosa ne dall'allenatore. tu la pensi diversamente, per te l'allenatore vale 5%. sono opinioni, c'è poco da fare.
> i 3d di calciomercato sono intasati e difficilmente trovi qualcuno che dica che la rosa è a posto ma basta cambiare allenatore, mentre nei post su gattuso spesso lo leggi. non trovo il motivo. la tua opinione la conosco. altre non le capisco.



No, certamente. Ci vogliono sia la squadra che l'allenatore senza dubbio. Per me non pesano allo stesso modo ma ci vuole l'allenatore giusto, non si può prescindere. Deve esserci alchimia in tutte componenti per funzionare una squadra.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Aprile 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Conte è un ottimo mister ma con lui il Milan giocherebbe solo per vincere senza incantare.
> 
> Certo oggi con gattuso, Conte sembrerebbe Dio, ma se proprio potessi scegliere, gradirei qualcuno che imposta un Milan anche per divertire il tifoso.
> 
> Comunque ripeto, Conte sarebbe tanta roba.



Concordo con ogni sillaba.


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Aprile 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Però facendo il tuo discorso Guardiola dovrebbe vincere tutte le champs, invece ultimamente con squadroni super non riesce neanche ad arrivare in finale.
> Hai invece molta ragione sull'integrazione, sull'amalgama, sulla struttura, non solo della squadra ma anche del corpo completo, ovvero la società.
> La nostra rosa intanto è mal strutturata perchè alcuni giocatori usano un solo piede , mentre l'altro viene usato a fatica rallentando il gioco e creando insicurezze, spesso nessuno bada a questo aspetto tecnico ma da noi c'è veramente da divertirsi in proposito, tra Suso Samu RR vengon fuori cose orrende.
> Poi è leggerina in troppi componenti, se sei leggerino tipo Salah però poi devi compensare con la velocità eccezionale, invece noi abbiamo gente leggerina e pure lenta (Suso ancora, Samu che non ha un enorme spunto,Calha,Calabria che è frenetico ma non ultraveloce).
> Poi mettiamoci l'allenatore che ci fa giocare molto difensivi, con sempre troppi metri da coprire per fare un contropiede (che poi nel caso riesca sbagliamo completamente sempre negli ultimi 15 metri) con gente lentissima che infatti spesso la ripassa indietro o cmq si ferma , ieri clamoroso in molti casi, mentre la lazio era molto verticale e veloce.



Discussione interessante!
Noi non siamo ne carne ne pesce. Perché abbiamo elementi che non hanno forza atletica e velocità né per reggere partite più fisiche né per reggere partite a ritmo elevato.
I nostri giocatori più tecnici si esprimono solo quando si va a due allora e l'avversario pressa blando, altrimenti giochiamo a malapena in 7.

Io lo dico da inizio anno che la rosa è un aborto proprio perché non ha caratteristiche coerenti e è palesemente incompleta. Senza considerare che pure sul piano della personalità...
Questo è per me un problema strutturale che tuttavia non giustifica lo schifo che facciamo da troppe partite. Si potrebbe fare meglio.

Riguardo alle componenti per un successo, certamente allenatore e giocatori devono creare un alchimia che funzioni, tutto sicuramente conta. Ma in ogni caso conta molto di più la società! I programmi e le idee, la coerenza, l'equilibrio con cui la società gestisce determinano tutto il resto. Non può esistere una grande squadra senza una grande società alle spalle.


----------



## Lambro (26 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Discussione interessante!
> Noi non siamo ne carne ne pesce. Perché abbiamo elementi che non hanno forza atletica e velocità né per reggere partite più fisiche né per reggere partite a ritmo elevato.
> I nostri giocatori più tecnici si esprimono solo quando si va a due allora e l'avversario pressa blando, altrimenti giochiamo a malapena in 7.
> 
> ...



Giustissimo, "non siamo ne carne nè pesce" è abbastanza esplicativo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Aprile 2019)

E' incredibile che un tale incapace si faccia tutta la stagione sulla panchina del Milan, questa società premia l'inettitudine.


----------



## Albijol (26 Aprile 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> E' incredibile che un tale incapace si faccia tutta la stagione sulla panchina del Milan, questa società premia l'inettitudine.



La cosa più assurda è che se per puro deretano dovessimo vincere a Torino avremmo la strada spianata per la Champions nonostante Gattuso


----------



## Black (26 Aprile 2019)

Albijol ha scritto:


> La cosa più assurda è che se per puro deretano dovessimo vincere a Torino avremmo la strada spianata per la Champions nonostante Gattuso



vai tranquillo che non succede.... al massimo pareggiamo, Atalanta e Roma ci superano e tanti saluti perchè non li riprendiamo più


----------

